# short term management courses



## kmt (Jan 24, 2011)

Hi

Does anyone here living in singapore know about any possible short term ( till 3 months ) management courses ?

Regards
kmt


----------



## ani_india (Aug 28, 2012)

There are 3-4 good management institutes in Singapore NUS, SMU,NTU, INSEAD..chk their webssites...SMU provides many short term executive management courses..


----------

